# Ubuntu neben Gentoo installieren ohne grub möglich ?

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen an alle erst mal

Ja hab hier ein kleines verzwicktes problem und zwar.

Auf der ersten HDD wurde Gentoo installiert mit Grub-Lagacy danach habe ich die Festplatte deaktiviert und habe auf einer zweiten Windows 7 ganz normal installiert. Dadurch kann ich beide System problem los starten falls eine Platte ausfählt was recht praktisch ist oder so wie ich es meistens habe einfach den Grub-Lagacy config so angepasst das man darüber beide starten kann.

So nun muss ich leider noch ein Ubuntu auf die Platte von Windows schmeißen (Partition ist schon angelegt) nur will ich mir meine Grub config nicht zerschießen und auf den schei... Grub2 will ich auch nicht, jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wie könnte ich Ubuntu ohne Bootloader installern. ? Den Windows Bootloader sollte auch nicht gelöscht werden durch Ubuntu. Falls einer eine Idee hat wäre ich echt dankbar. 

Zusammen gefast 

hdd 1 Grub und Gentoo

hdd2 partition 1 windows mit dem windows-bootloader (kann aber über die grub-config gestartet werden)

hdd2 partition 2 Hier soll Ubuntu ohne irgend einen bootloader installiert werden und über grub-config von gentoo gestartet werden.

( Also Grub unter Gentoo soll die oberhand nachwie vor haben ...)

Hoffe ich habe mein Problem gut erklären können bin für jeden Tipp dankbar

lg

schattenschlag

----------

## Fijoldar

Die Grub2 Installation wird man bei der Ubuntu Installation wohl nicht verhindern können. Man kann aber dafür sorgen, dass Grub2 an die falsche Stelle installiert wird und damit nichts überschrieben werden kann. Während der Installation einfach auswählen, dass Grub in die Partition, auf der das / Verzeichnis von Ubuntu liegt, geschrieben werden soll, also Partition 2 von HDD2 (sdc2 z.B.). Also explizit nicht in den MBR. Dann startet wie gewünscht nur der Bootloader von Gentoo und der Ubuntu Bootloader ist halt einfach irgendwo im nirgendwo und macht nichts kaputt. So habe ich dieses Problem mal umgangen.

----------

## Schattenschlag

danke für die Antwort Fijoldar .... hab ich befürchtet das es nicht so geht wie ich mir das dachte. (Hmm irgendwie wird mir Ubuntu noch mehr unsympathischer)

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> [...] jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wie könnte ich Ubuntu ohne Bootloader installern.[...]

 

Hm, ich denke zu dieser Frage wird man im Ubuntu-Forum wahrscheinlich eher weiterhelfen können - ich glaub kaum das sich hier viele Leute mit Ubuntu, und dessen Installer auskennen.

----------

## OCmylife

Ich habe es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ich denke am ehesten wird es noch mit der minimal-cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD

funktionieren. Du könntest ja vorher in einer virtuellen Maschine testen  :Wink: 

----------

## Schattenschlag

@OCmylife

oh man stimmt ja VM wieso bin ich selber nicht drauf gekommen oh man peinlich ... danke für den Tipp (manchmal bin ich echt blind  :Sad:  )

und danke für den link dürfte ich übersehen haben minimalcd ...

@josef.95

Hallo  ja war mir bewusst das man mit dieser Frage in einem Ubuntu-Forum besser aufgehoben wäre, aber ich mag den Umgangston dort nicht so und nur für eine Frage schien es mir auch sinnlos.

Finde es hier und im gentooforum.de einfach netter und hier wird einem auch fachmännisch geholfen auch wenn es zeitweise nicht um gentoo geht was ich sehr schätze.

also werd mal schnell ne vm aufbauen. (leider konnte ich die person für die ich das machen soll nicht umstimmen auf gentoo zu wechseln .. schade)

lg

schatti

----------

